

Ask HN: Major challenges in recruitment? - AlphaEvolve

Hey Everyone!<p>Currently working on a job board concept that aim to simply recruitment with extremely well organized niche websites. I know Revolutionizing Recruitment is quite a challenge that many tried to achieve but failed. I am willing to take on  that challenge.<p>I did some recruitment in the past: the posting part on behalf of my HR and interviewing, etc, mostly construction related as well as in IT. Also dealt with headhunters. Recruiting very specialized candidate can take weeks if not more.<p>From what I've seen, believe or not, hiring can get quite messy (specially for startups or small businesses).<p>Beside a simple and straight-forward design and UI, I was thinking of pre-populating the job description for particular position (based on the box you check) and more features that aim to help you gain time when recruiting.<p>As a recruiter, what are the major challenges that you would like (us) to resolve? I would love to have the prospective job-seeker answer this question as well: What is you main pain when trying to look for a job?<p>Note: I do not intend to store candidates data on our databases.<p>Also partnerships are always welcome. The sites will be released by the end of September.<p>Thanks for your feedback!
======
michael_dorfman
The more I think about it, the more I think the challenges of recruiting are
pretty close to identical to those of online dating.

If I were going to do anything in the "revolutionizing recruitment" arena, I'd
be looking to folks like OKCupid for inspiration and ideas.

------
andrewstuart
Many have tried. It's hard to succeed. The guys at startuply seemed to manage
to find a niche that works for them. Good luck.

